# Teichbau im Münsterland



## Halvernet (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Forianer,

da ich noch sehr neu hier bin hab ich auch nich nicht so Brose Erfahrung. wir demnächst Vorhaben einen neuen Teich in unserem Garten bauen wollen, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Teichcenter in Münster und Umgebung.

Viele Grüße 

Dennis


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Schau mal was ich in google gefunden habe. Evtl ist da ja was brauchbares dabei. Aufn ersten Blick sah das schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Hallo Dennis, 

oder Du schaust mal rüber nach Holland. 
fahr z.B. bei Gronau nach http://www.tuincentrumwolters.nl

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Hallo Dennis,

schau mal hier: http://www.naturagart.com/ 

Die sitzen in der Nähe von Ibbenbüren. Ist auf jedenfall einen Besuch wert, alleine schon um Anregungen zu holen.


----------



## Raducanu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Bzgl Pflanzen:

Naturagart in Ibbenbüren. Nicht gerade günstig, dafür aber top Qualität. Hier bekommst du alles was du brauchst. Pumpen, Pflanzen, Folie...

Gartencenter Oosterik in Denekamp (direkt hinter der NL Grenze bei Nordhorn). Sehr viel Auswahl. Qualität ist ok, Preise Top (etwa 30% günstiger als normale Gartencenter/Baumarkt Preise).

Sterngarten, Gütersloh. Bin dort mehrmals vorbei gefahren, sehr groß und schöne "Demoteiche". Zur Leistung/Qualität etc kann ich aber nichts sagen..

Wenn du Teichtechnik benötigst kann ich dir das Teichfilterzentrum Unna (http://www.boelstorf.de/) empfehlen. Sehr gute Beratung und gute Auswahlt (Fittings, Filter, Pumpen usw). Allerdings keine Pflanzen.


BTW: Kenn wer ein guten anlaufpunkt für Teichpflanzen im Großraum Dortmund/Hagen/Unna?


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Hallo Dennis,

und :Willkommen2 hier bei uns!

Die Frage ist, was Du Dir unter einem Teichcenter vorstellst? Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst einen Händler von Pflanzen und/oder Technik.

Als erstes solltest Du Dich mal durch unser Basiswissen arbeiten - Links findest Du in meiner Signatur. 

Dann solltest Du vorher wissen, was für einen Teich Du möchtest - da gibt es nämlich viele Varianten und nicht alle passen unter einen Hut.

Bist Du bereit, selbst mit anzupacken oder möchtest Du lieber im Liegestuhl dem Teichbauer zuschauen?

Es gibt auch viele Landschaftsgärtner, die Teichbau und -Zubehör im Angebot haben - aber das ist m.E. mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Im Falle eines Falles immer Referenzobjekte anschauen!

Zum Ideensammeln ist aber der Besuch bei Naturagart bestimmt der beste Anfang! Pack am Wochenende die Familie ins Auto und macht mal einen Ausflug dahin. Und lasst Euch am besten gleich einen Katalog geben!

Und wenn Ihr dann immer noch professionelle Hilfe braucht, haben wir hier im Forum den einen oder andern User, der Euch unter die Arme greifen kann.


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Grad ist noch ein Ausflugstipp reingekommen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7


----------



## Halvernet (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Viele Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

@ blumenelse

Ich hatte an einen L-förmigen Teich gedacht mit Bachlauf und Quellstein.
Ich wollte eigentlich das Projekt zusammen mit 2-3 Leuten bewältigen, da ja die Kosten für einen Teichbauer ja doch deutlich höher sind, obwohl zusachauen wie dies machen wäre auch schön 

Viele Grüße Dennis


----------



## Raducanu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

mach das bloß selbst! teichbauer ist nicht teichbauer... hier gabs schon storys von teichbauern da stehen dir die haare zu berge..
ließ hier ruhig im forum, frag und stell uns deine pläne vor.
Außerdem schmeckt beim selber buddeln das bier nachher doppel gut


----------



## Halvernet (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter im Münsterland*

Habe vorhin mal eben mit Adobe ideas ne kleine Zeichnung des gewünschten Teichs gemacht.
Hoffe das darf ich so verlinken, da ich es mit dem upload-Tool vom iPad nich hochladen konnte.
http://img338.imageshack.us/i/imageqwi.jpg/

Unten rechts sieht man grau schraffiert einen Teil der Terrasse, darüber sieht man in hellgrün die Rasenfläche.
Der Teich ist  hellblau sollte klar sein,rechts oben im Teich sieht man den quellstein sowie unten links den Bachlauf.
Ganz links sieht man eine Mauer die in wenigen Wochen gebaut wird.
Über dem Teich und links davon soll ein kleiner holzsteg entstehen.

Hoffe man kann es einiger Maßen erkennen.

Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## Halvernet (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau im Münsterland*

Hat vlt. von euch einer einen Tipp wo ich im Münsterland ein Kieswerk/Steinbruch finde wo man kostengünstig Findlinge und Kies bekommt?

Oder woher habt ihr z.B. Findlinge für den Bachlauf oder Kies für den Teich bekommen?

Dennis


----------



## gecko73 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau im Münsterland*

die selbe frage stell ich mir auch, aber auf den Kreis Unna bezogen.....meine Kies etc.


----------



## morgaine (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau im Münsterland*



Halvernet schrieb:


> Hat vlt. von euch einer einen Tipp wo ich im Münsterland ein Kieswerk/Steinbruch finde wo man kostengünstig Findlinge und Kies bekommt?
> 
> Oder woher habt ihr z.B. Findlinge für den Bachlauf oder Kies für den Teich bekommen?
> 
> Dennis



Kies würde ich mir beim Baustoffhändler besorgen, nicht aus dem Baumarkt. Da kann man jede Menge Geld sparen   Wenn es Sackware sein soll, dann würde ich eher nach Holland fahren, da spart man teilweise 5 Euro pro Sack (25 kg)
Wo allerdings ein Steinbruch im Münsterland ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.



gecko73 schrieb:


> die selbe frage stell ich mir auch, aber auf den Kreis Unna bezogen.....meine Kies etc.



Auch hier würde ich den Kies beim Baustoffhändler beziehen, ist auf jeden Fall günstiger wie die Sackware im Baumarkt. Komme nicht aus Unna, aber ich würde ggf. bei Herbrügger oder Mertens mal anfragen. Ansonsten kann ich nur Rubart in Dortmund empfehlen. 

Steinbruch kann ich nur Grandi in Herdecke empfehlen  auch hier kann man viel Geld sparen


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau im Münsterland*



Halvernet schrieb:


> Hat vlt. von euch einer einen Tipp wo ich im Münsterland ein Kieswerk/Steinbruch finde wo man kostengünstig Findlinge und Kies bekommt?
> 
> Oder woher habt ihr z.B. Findlinge für den Bachlauf oder Kies für den Teich bekommen?
> 
> Dennis



Hallo,

wie schon geschrieben, Kies beim örtlichen Baustoffhändler und nicht im Baumarkt, Sandsteine und Findlinge in Rheine/kanalhafen (Namen weiß ich nicht) oder in Ibbenfüren/Dörenthe da gibt es einen Steinbruch. Einfach mal googeln da wirst dus schon finden.


----------



## shk (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau im Münsterland*

Der Händler in Rheine am Kanalhafen heißt NGR. Ist bestimmt ne schöne Adresse zum Schauen und Ideen holen, aber der hat definitv Apothekenpreise.

Ansonsten ist in Enschede am Hafen ein großer Steinhändler.

Wir haben unsere Steine aus Ahaus-Wüllen bei Böcker. Der kann auch alles besorgen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

